# Oilfield Helping Hands Tournament - POC



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

This years OHH tournament is Friday, August 9th in POC. This is an open tournament, you do not have to work in the oilfield to enter. Registration is available online or register at the POC Community Center on August 8. There is even a guides division. We will be giving away a boat, motor and trailer rig to some lucky fisherman. Kids are welcome and encouraged to participate.
Full details are available at: http://www.oilfieldhelpinghands.org/chapters/texas/saltwater-fishing/


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What kind of boat motor and trailer?

TH


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Last I heard it was a Mako starter kit worth about 15k.


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

See yall there!


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

We still have room for more. Lots of great door prizes, food, live and silent auction, side pot. Great benefit tournament.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

We still got some spots open, come on down! The more the merrier.


----------



## Soggy Bottom (Jun 4, 2009)

Does the stringer side pot pay more than one winner? Also how many boats normally fish it. Thanks


----------



## chandler (Jun 29, 2006)

Is the cash payout for the trout and redfish?


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

The stringer side pot is much larger payout. We will probably have 80 to 90 boats


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Side pot pay 2 places 60/40 all money paid out. 
Only can win one fish category , what ever pays the most money. Side pot is totally separate.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

My error, 80/20 side pot , 20 to ohh


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

I will be in POC starting tomorrow afternoon through Friday after the tournament if anyone wants to have some cold ones.


----------



## Soggy Bottom (Jun 4, 2009)

I had a few more questions that I didn't see on the website. Is there any boundaries and is there a 25" rule on trout like some API's? Will the winners be polygraphed? Also the stringer will only pay one winner is that correct? Can you enter the same fish on the stringer and use them for your big fish in the tournament also. Thanks for info.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

No boundaries, same fish for stringer as big fish, side pot I winner,


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

No 25" rule, state rules only, no polygraph .... Cheaters have to live with their choices.


----------

